# Do something positive



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It may not be as fun as feeding a troll.....

But check out our forum quilt. It's seeing "red" in a positive way.

If you can help support the quilt in any way --words of encouragement to the block makers or help finance the completion,please do. Donations are needed to finish it and Kara and Leeann are the people to contact.

There will be a thread coming for donations.

Please don't feed the trolls....feed the positive people trying to help our breed.

Okay--off my soap box....

:grouphug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

. Im looking for trolls this morning. I agree with Julie, be positive!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am with you Julie! :amen: I am very disturbed to see some of these posts!! 

Where can I see the pics of MY quilt - I want to be sure to have the perfect spot for it when I win it this August eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YES!! Positive 

:amen:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I am with you Julie! :amen: I am very disturbed to see some of these posts!!
> 
> Where can I see the pics of MY quilt - I want to be sure to have the perfect spot for it when I win it this August eace:


I just posted pictures on page 91? I think?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Julie, I have to take down Ryans calendar banner, want me to put one up for Quilt donations? Just tell me where to send the people, link wise. And maybe a pic of a quilt block.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Excellent idea and thread, Julie! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That'd be AWESOME! I'll get in touch with Leeann and Kara for a paypal account. One of us will pm you.

Thank you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOoo, Melissa, great idea about the banner! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Does having the day off work and being able to run to McD's for nugget's and fries in your slippers count as something positive Julie? If so I am in the positive mood now then hehe.

I am so excited to help get the ball rolling for donation's to the quilts. There are so many of us with not so good sewing skills, myself included and want to help participate in this wonderful project to raise money for our Havanese we all love so much.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, which thread did you post on page 91??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The Hats Off To Havanese New Quilt for 2010 thread Laurie in the "coffee shop".


Leeann----yep! making a run for Chicken nuggets in slippers is a good thing!:wink:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry Julie. I should stay away from the forum when I'm feeling cantakerous. :argue:
I blame a bad day at work and I've only been here 3 hours. I promise to behave. I'll be donating for the quilt, for certain.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

amen. i'm going to get some work done too.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Sorry Julie. I should stay away from the forum when I'm feeling cantakerous. :argue:
> I blame a bad day at work and I've only been here 3 hours. I promise to behave. I'll be donating for the quilt, for certain.


No problem Susan........you know we all have days like this....ound:
I still love you!:kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Dog lovers shouldn't be so mean to each other!!!!I haven't been on the forum in a while, now I see some of the stuff being said and I understand why. I am going to send my $100.00 to Kara for the quilt.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You rock. :kiss:

Susan, don't feel bad, I don't have days I have bad ...weeks! lol

Meds, Julie?:juggle: Crap, I knew I was forgetting something LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

You guys are awesome! Julie, talk about talented! It's a new day with the sun shining and I have the day off!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't wait till I see the sun and some green grass! Till then though----I'm gonna stay warm and sewing! It's all good! :wink:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Kathy---Guess what I got to see last night after work? My Miss Vallee! :kiss: Oh:der: I should say YOUR Miss Vallee! The beauty herself!!!!

Last night Animal Planet was re-playing Eukunuba and I watched Valle actually twice (back to back) with David. My husband thinks I'm totally nuts,watching the same show 4 times.....but hey----I do adore that gorgeous girl you have and well---to be totally honest...I just never tire of seeing that beautiful girl strut her stuff!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - Julie, I have watched it several times myself!! She is a beauty!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh Kathy---Guess what I got to see last night after work? My Miss Vallee! :kiss: Oh:der: I should say YOUR Miss Vallee! The beauty herself!!!!
> 
> Last night Animal Planet was re-playing Eukunuba and I watched Valle actually twice (back to back) with David. My husband thinks I'm totally nuts,watching the same show 4 times.....but hey----*I do adore that gorgeous girl you have and well---to be totally honest...I just never tire of seeing that beautiful girl strut her stuff!*



I agree!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Julie...I was just thinking of you today as I got yet another 'love your purse'...*

comment!!!!

You are wonderful and talented and I'd much rather post here than feed trolls!

eace:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh thank you Trish!:hug:
That's a nice thing to hear! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I tested this piece but left the rest of the cake
*for you Julie and all your hard work.----Love Oliver*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how darling! Thank you Sally!:hug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie said:


> Oh Kathy---Guess what I got to see last night after work? My Miss Vallee! :kiss: Oh:der: I should say YOUR Miss Vallee! The beauty herself!!!!
> 
> Last night Animal Planet was re-playing Eukunuba and I watched Valle actually twice (back to back) with David. My husband thinks I'm totally nuts,watching the same show 4 times.....but hey----I do adore that gorgeous girl you have and well---to be totally honest...I just never tire of seeing that beautiful girl strut her stuff!


Julie, I missed this until now. Thank you so much, that is such a nice thing for you to say. Vallee has won a lot of people's hearts. She is a special girl in my eyes too. Hugs my friend.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I tested this piece but left the rest of the cake
> *for you Julie and all your hard work.----Love Oliver*


Sally, what an adorable picture of Oliver!!

Julie, just tell us un-talented peeps where to send the $$.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanted to share a positive I had over the weekend.

Lacy's vechicle blew a head gasket.My son and Husband had been working on it for almost 3 weeks. The head gasket,then the water pump went out,2 thermostats,brake line etc. It has been a mess. My husband's work car then had a wheel bearing go out and the hub was damaged now needing to replace the whole axle. They both (hubby and Lacy) were using my vehicle as needed leaving me with no vehicle for those 3 weeks or so. I've not been a happy camper.........

My Mom and step Dad came for Robbie's birthday and brought me a camero to drive on Saturday.....

My Step Dad helped to finish Lacy's vehicle and helped to get my husband's work car closer to being fixed..... then the wheel bearing went out of their pickup. They all worked together to fix it and get them back in business. We had a snow storm. Mom and Bob stayed an extra day ( :thumb: ). I had to work Sunday and had a ton of dogs to care for and Mom went to work with me and helped me get all my work done saving me about 2 hours of extra work. :thumb:

I got to show her the Hats Off Quilt and she LOVED it! :thumb:
I got my Mom to try to sew on my Big Baby L (sewing machine) 
I tried to get her to make a block but there wasn't time 
We didn't really get to celebrate Robbie's birthday (9) but he didn't care......he had my Mom to love on him and he just adores her.

All in all it was quite a weekend......but......I got to see my Mom,now have a car to get me to the grocery store and in an emergency have something to drive,Lacy has her old Jimmy she loves so much fixed,and most of all....I got to just be with my Mom a bit.:hug:

I think the bad out numbered the good---but that's ok....the good was very good--------


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Time with our moms is so very special! How wonderful that you got that time with her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> I wanted to share a positive I had over the weekend.
> 
> Lacy's vechicle blew a head gasket.My son and Husband had been working on it for almost 3 weeks. The head gasket,then the water pump went out,2 thermostats,brake line etc. It has been a mess. My husband's work car then had a wheel bearing go out and the hub was damaged now needing to replace the whole axle. They both (hubby and Lacy) were using my vehicle as needed leaving me with no vehicle for those 3 weeks or so. I've not been a happy camper.........
> 
> ...


Those are the important moments, the memories that we hold dear to our hearts and the kindness of others  Sounds like more good than bad to me

Cars are just cars.
XO~


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Julie, thank you for doing all that you do! My heart warmed up to hear about your time with your mom and stepdad. Family is precious and memories are priceless. 

To take up on your suggestion of doing something positive, I have decided to bump the "Importance of a good breeder thread" everyday. I hope the Forum members will help keep it on the front /main page. Please write something positive to steer the folks to making right choices, please. Thanks!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes--I wish we could link that on the side of the forum front page so prospective puppy buyers could get a chance to read it BEFORE purchasing a fur muffin.

I believe that's the thread I made a "sticky" yesterday. It doesn't stay up on top even as a sticky,but with help it could. Thank you Poornima.:hug:


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

My biggest confusion about finding a reputatable breeder is what venues are acceptable to find a breeder other than dog shows since newpapers and the Internet are not acceptable. Many breeders are simply to busy to discuss puppies at dog shows. I've asked for specific name on this forum and got none. Apparently the breeder I bought my puppies from is not reputable because she advertises on the wrong sites. Where should I look?

Julie, you can add "The Troll" under my name, but over my avatar just so everyone knows who you're talking about.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leah said:


> Julie, you can add "The Troll" under my name, but over my avatar just so everyone knows who you're talking about.


Let's try to keep this positive ok?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leah said:


> My biggest confusion about finding a reputatable breeder is what venues are acceptable to find a breeder other than dog shows since newpapers and the Internet are not acceptable. Many breeders are simply to busy to discuss puppies at dog shows. I've asked for specific name on this forum and got none. Apparently the breeder I bought my puppies from is not reputable because she advertises on the wrong sites. Where should I look?
> 
> Julie, you can add "The Troll" under my name, but over my avatar just so everyone knows who you're talking about.


Leah, you asked and your questions were answered. This is not on topic now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oops, this is better...:grouphug:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Positive-

Ms Frannie is doing good-will be 13 in 3 months-Miss Paige will be 8 in 2 months-Mr Roman will be 5 in June-all my "kids" are happy-pretty health fur kids what more could you ask for.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Pat, you sure couldn't ask for more than that!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is wonderful news Pat! Do you have any new pictures to show us? I'd love to see your furkids!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you vote for your favorite two quilt theme ideas for next year everyone? That'd be a positive thing to have your input!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Already voted and I'm POSITIVE my faves will be up for vote in the final selection. 

For positive thinking, how about you all check this thread out: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11038

:whoo:


----------

